# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Sporten is goed,als je ertoe in staat bent! - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Sporten is goed, maar je moet er ook toe in staat zijn!* 
> 
> Wanneer wij de redenen onderzoeken die de mensen aanzetten om al dan niet te sporten, komen wij soms uiterst complexe situaties tegen. In sommige gevallen hebben wij te maken met omstandigheden waar men nog een mouw aan kan passen, zoals de natuurlijke dynamiek van de persoon in kwestie of de manier waarop die persoon zijn leven organiseert. In andere gevallen, botsen wij op redenen die wij niet kunnen beïnvloeden: de pijn bijvoorbeeld. Er zijn heel wat mannen en vrouwen die maar al te graag zouden willen lopen, fietsen, zwemmen, zoals de artsen het voorschrijven, maar die zich belemmerd voelen door een te kwetsbaar bewegingsapparaat. Je vraagt je in die situaties soms af wat de oorzaak is en wat het gevolg. Verkeert men in goede gezondheid omdat men aan sport doet? Of doet men aan sport omdat men in goede gezondheid verkeert?


*Bron*
- e-gezondheid.be

----------

